# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  الهريسة الحلبية

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم

المقادير المطلوبة لعمل سدر هريسة بالحلبي :

1- 2 كيلو سميد ناعم
2- كيلو سكر خشن
3- ملعقة كربونه كبيرة التي تستخدم بالاكل
4- حليب ناشف قدر كاسة ماء تبعت الشرب
5- فستق حلبي مقدار كيلو 
6- سمنه بلدية 400 غرام
7- كيلو ونصف لبن 
8- سدر عيار 72 
==================================================  ========
طريقة التحظير 
==================================================  ========

1- يجب خلط السميد والسكر والحليب والكربونه ببعض
2- ثم تفرك الخلطة باليد ويضاف اليها السمنه البلدي والفرك المستمر من الاطراف تحريك مستمر
3- من ثم يوضع اللبن في ماء فاترة يعني جيب كيس اللبن وضعه في الماء الساخنة بالتحريك المستمر ليصبح اللبن شبيه للحليب السائل ويجب التحريك بسرعة لكي لا تاخد الخلطة عرق
ولكي تخمر بسرعة .
4- من ثم تفرك السدر الفاضي بالقليل من السمن البلدي .
5- من ثم نضيف الخلطة الى السدر ويضاف اليها الفستق الحلبي المبروش.
6- ثم يجب ان ترتاح الهريسة قبل الادخال في الفرن لمدة 15 دقيقة ويجب ان يكون الفرن سحن
ومن ثم يوضع السدر في الفرن لمدة 40 دقيقة ومن ثم يتم تقطيعو بالسكين ويضاف اليه القطر .


 مقادير القطر الخاص بالهريسة كالتالي :

1- 10 كاسات سكر خشن 
2- 5 كاسات ماء 
3- سمن 4 معالق اكل سمن بلدي 
4- اقل من معلقة السكر ملح الليمون
==================================================  ====
طريقة التحظير 
==================================================  ====
اضافة الماء والسكر في طنجرة 
من ثم  عندما يغلي القطر يجب اضافة الملج الليمون لكي لايسكر السكر ويصبح جامد 
ومن  ثم اضيفو السمن البلدي وحركو القطر ومن ثم قطرو الهريسة .

وصحتين وعافية عليكون يا غوالي 


ومع تحياتي انا ابن العطار

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يا عيني عليك 

يا معلم الهريسة انتا

----------


## ابن العطار

هههههههههههههههههههه حبيبي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلموووووووووو قاسم ..
هاي خلطاتكم بالمصنع ولا شي تاني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابن العطار

ييييييييييييييييييييي مين بالمنتدى شوشو هههههههههههههه اي انا يلي بعملها بالمصنع لما تشرفيني بذوقك اياها وبتشوفيها وبتحكمي عليها منيح اوكي هههههههههههههههههه

كيفك وشو اخبارك ؟؟؟؟ :SnipeR (28):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> ييييييييييييييييييييي مين بالمنتدى شوشو هههههههههههههه اي انا يلي بعملها بالمصنع لما تشرفيني بذوقك اياها وبتشوفيها وبتحكمي عليها منيح اوكي هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كيفك وشو اخبارك ؟؟؟؟


هلا فيك قاسم ..
اكيد الهريسه زاكيه من تحت دياتك..
الي يوم بمر عالمحل وبدي ادوء ..

انا بخير الحمد لله انت شو اخبارك ؟ وشو عامل ؟

----------


## ابن العطار

مشششششششششششتئلك كتير شوشو  اي بتشرفينا والله وراح دوئك بقلاوتي وتعطيني رائيك فيها اوك بس اعطيني موعد وانشالله ما بنئصر معك

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> مشششششششششششتئلك كتير شوشو اي بتشرفينا والله وراح دوئك بقلاوتي وتعطيني رائيك فيها اوك بس اعطيني موعد وانشالله ما بنئصر معك


كلك زوووووووووء تسلم قاسم ..

----------


## ابن العطار

العفو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يعطيك العافيه .... يا ابن العطار ..... انتا وين بتشتغل بانوو محل حلويات

----------


## ابن العطار

في اربد في حلويات الشرق العربي 

فوق دوار وصفي التل

----------


## تحية عسكريه

قاسم حبيبي انتا بس وين بداوم عشان نذوق الهريسه من تحت دياتك الحلوين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اوكي ... طيب ممكن تبعثلي رقم تلفونك برساله خاصه

----------


## ابن العطار

ههههههههههههههههههههه يا اهلين وسهلين فيكم يا غوالي والله بتنورني كلكن وبتشرف بمعرفتكن 

انا المصنع يلي بداوم فيو في شارع باصات سرفيس الحي الجنوبي 

في مصنعين مصنع حلويات الاقصى 
ومصنع حلويات الشرق اسئلو عني بتلاقوني هونيك 

واهلا وسهلا فيكن  يا اصدقائي

----------


## ابن العطار

اوك اخ معاذ

----------

